
The Alternate Facts of Cable Companies - mirandak4
https://backchannel.com/the-alternate-facts-of-cable-companies-f0cd1e10e66#.95939jklc
======
steven
What is really depressing is that its only the allegedly fraudulent activity
that allows the AG to sue--if Spectrum didn't lie about its speed, it would
have been free to overcharge and even to keep charging for its obsolete cable
modems. And from here on in, there will be LESS regulation of these
monopolies.

